# Wesley traded!



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

David Wesley was traded to Houston for Bostjan Nachbar and Jim Jackson! Finaly Allan Bristow pulls off a trade that will help the Hornets. But why do the Rockets make this trade? Wesley is one of the worst 2 guards in the league. Will he play the point? I'm pretty sure, cause Houston was looking for a point guard. 

Link


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

10 rockets are average 35 years old?

except yao and T-mac, most of the players play like 70 years old.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I just read it at www.nba.com/rockets ....Great deal for the Hornets, but I thought Jimmy Jackson finnaly found a home in the NBA, and now he has to move again, this must be his 6th nba team...I think Wesley is gonna play the point in Houston, but nevertheless bad trade for the Rockets! Jimmy Jackson is a solid starting Forward who can really shoot the 3! Don't know what I should think 'bout Bostjan Nachbar, he had never the playing time to show if he can play or not...
Finally this trade is clearing out some space for JR Smith


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Nachbar > wesley

Nachbar is 24 yr old.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I am happy we got Jimmy Jackson, but I feel a bit sorry for David Wesley. He played for thist team since the 1997-98 season, and he went through everything (inkl. death of his good friend, Bobby Phills - RIP).


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

btw: Garcia and Baxter have been waived. Nice Job Allan Bristow!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Baxton was like the best signing of the year....How many games die he play for us? 1? 2? Oh man, Allan Bristow, what's your real job, because GM can't be what you learned :no: !!!

Wesley didn't only go through the death of my man Bobby Phills (REST IN PEACE #13 :usa: ) he was the opponent of Bobby in the carrace where Bobby died... This doesn't mean I blame David Wesley for anything, but it means that I have respect for him that he's still in the L altough his best friend died...I've also heard that he is wearing a jersey of Bobby Phills under his Hornets (ohh, excuse me: Rockets) uniform every game!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Baxton was like the best signing of the year....How many games die he play for us? 1? 2?


don't forget Corsley Edwards! 



> I've also heard that he is wearing a jersey of Bobby Phills under his Hornets (ohh, excuse me: Rockets) uniform every game!


yeah, that's true. They said it on NBA Action. I wonder if he continues to do that


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Great trade for the Hornets!*

I really think this is a good trade for the Hornets. Jackson is a solid player and Nachbar is a young guy who has potential. The best thing I think the trade does is clear a little space for J.R. Smith to play some more. I just don't understand why they don't just play this talented kid. The HORNETS ARE GOING NOWHERE THIS YEAR so just let J.R. play and see what ya got in him!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

What role will Jim Jackson play? Starting SF or SG? I would like him to start at SG, with BD at PG and Nailon at SF, Birdman and PJ down low. JR sixth man, along with Dickau.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

wow, now nawlins is jacksons 11th team !!!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

JJ knows nearly half of the locker rooms in this league!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

now it's on hornets.com


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thank God they got rid of ballhogging David Wesley. Houston, I have no idea what the hell they are thinking.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice move guys.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Jim Jackson will be moved, this deal was done for Nachbar.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

why do you believe that?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> why do you believe that?


Why would they want Jackson? They are not contending, why not move him to someone who is trying to win a title and get back a young guy or two and play them. New Orleans is soon to be in complete rebuilding mode, which is what they should be doing.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Worst trade yet by the Rockets!! NO got the better of the deal. Have fun with JJ. He's a great player.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

The Hornet's aren't that bad of a team on paper after this trade, .....in the east, but unfortunately they changed conferences. Bummer. 

PG: Baron Davis
SG: Jim Jackson (For the time being. J.R. should eventually step up.)
SF: Bostchan Nachbar/ or Lee Nailon
PF: P.J. Brown
C: Jamal Magloire (When he becomes healthy again.)

Bench: 

Dickau
Anderson
Freije
Lynch 
Harrington

I mean that lineup isn't that bad when you think about it. This year is officially over for them, but after a #1 draft pick, and one or two solid free agent signings, New Orleans could become a lower seeded playoff team at a moments notice. If the Hornets learn how to shoot over the offseason, and they will have to learn, then they are headed in the right direction. Maybe the Hornets could pick up a solid guy like Kyle Korver over the offseason? It's just an idea, but guys like that are greatly needed for teams like the Hornets. The NBA scoring average has increased, and I believe that it is directly correlated with shooting. It seems like guys are really shooting the ball with ease this year. Just look at the Damon Jones, the dude wasn't even drafted by an NBA team, but he is leading the league in 3 pointers this year. It is startling to the eyes, but he probably has worked his *** of for that accomplishment so far. 


Oh well I'm out. Peace.

Go Dan Dickau! Your wife is hot! (Or girlfriend, I'm not sure if he's married.)


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

You forgot David West who is a solid back-up power forward when he's healthy...and there should be no question about the starting small forward: Lee Nailon! He is a candidate for the Most Improved Player Award!!!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm glad we were able to make a move, especially moving Wesley. Being traded for the first time for him has got to be hard but Houston is a good place to move to. I don't think David can play point but Sura and Ward are injured and JVG doesn't want to give too many minutes to Barrett, even though he has played well for a rookie.

Boki's option was not picked up by the Rockets so it will be interesting to see if he plays well enough to earn a new contract with N.O. With Garcia waived, Dickau has earned himself a spot on the team for the rest of the season. Jackson will be a good vet. presence and he can shoot. I enjoyed watching him in Houston.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

If we really want to trade Jim Jackson, who do you think would be the best player to get out of the trade??? Maybe the Nets are interested, because after the Carter trade they have lost depth, but I can't think of a Nets player who we could be interested in....


----------

